# New paper for lights. Preview to video



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

As promised I just finished making my newest video on a new paper. This paper is for lights.. I am going to show some sample still pictures as I have yet to edit the video and place it on YouTube. But expect that this weekend.. If they 700 shirts I am doing doesn't kill this old guy.. OK about the paper.. first to get the name of the paper you will have to watch the video because I do not want to promote it here... But is is being sold my one of the sponsors. 
FOLKS I AM TOTALLY IMPRESSED!!!!
ABSOLUTELY NO FLACKING!
VIBRANT COLORS
SMOOTH PRINTING.. NO ISSUES!
PRINTING HARDLY MADE A DENT IN COLOR CHANGES. 
ONE TIME WASHING COLORS SEEMED TO HOLD REALLY WELL. below ARE PICTURES. 
the FIRST PICTURE IS A GLOSSY PHOTO. NUMBER 2 IS ON TRANSFER PAPER, NUMBER 3 PRESSED,NUMBER 4 CLOSE UP, LAST PRESSED AND DONE.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hey lou 

nice colors ...


what brand of paper is it...ink or laser ......nice job lou..... always ahead


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

Looks great ragged edge on purpose or from flakeing/stretching?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks very good,nice job lou...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

lost1 said:


> Looks great ragged edge on purpose or from flakeing/stretching?


It is a design. There is no flacking at all. None , zip.. nada...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mazinger said:


> hey lou
> 
> nice colors ...
> 
> ...


INK.. Printed with my cs7800 using durabrite inks. (pigment)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have yet to edit the video and place it on YouTube. But expect that this weekend.. If they 700 shirts I am doing doesn't kill this old guy.. OK about the paper.. first to get the name of the paper you will have to watch the video because I do not want to promote it here


Feel free to give us a link to the paper. Telling people to watch the video to get the name does basically the same thing. It's all good 

Also remember that once the video is done, you can also post here in the forums in the Articles section:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a popular kid 700 shirts of that guy


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Lou . . does the paper curl on the ends while it's printing?


Diane
;o)


----------



## acemetaldrv (Sep 19, 2007)

Roq,

I got some products from your Bro. Can you send him some accuplot, texprint or truepix sublimation papers. I would like to try them here in davao.


----------



## acemetaldrv (Sep 19, 2007)

hey Lou,

These are great! Can't wait to have it here in our part of the globe.

Good luck!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

2STRONG said:


> That's a popular kid 700 shirts of that guy


That was a picture of my gransdson for the test. That is not the 700 tees. That is for a school.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Shuffy said:


> Lou . . does the paper curl on the ends while it's printing?
> 
> 
> Diane
> ;o)


No it does not. I know that was another issue.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

acemetaldrv said:


> Roq,
> 
> I got some products from your Bro. Can you send him some accuplot, texprint or truepix sublimation papers. I would like to try them here in davao.


My Bro???????? Have not got a clue to what you are asking.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Feel free to give us a link to the paper. Telling people to watch the video to get the name does basically the same thing. It's all good
> 
> Also remember that once the video is done, you can also post here in the forums in the Articles section:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/[/quote]Your . You are right. I will post it. Having trouble uploading to Youtube due to size. Gotta learn not to talk so much. So here is where you can get the paper... It is Jet-Pro sofStretch. And you can get it at Coastal.. One of the Sponsors. Hopefully I will get the video up by Saturday.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

badalou said:


> . You are right. I will post it. Having trouble uploading to Youtube due to size. Gotta learn not to talk so much. So here is where you can get the paper... It is Jet-Pro sofStretch. And you can get it at Coastal.. One of the Sponsors. Hopefully I will get the video up by Saturday.


I figured that was the paper you used. I just recieved my order of 200 sheets today & will test it out tomorrow. I will post my thoughts on how it compares to Ironall, which I have been using (over 1,000 transfers). I am hoping that it will be easier to work with (no flaking or curling) than the Ironall & especially will not fade as much as the Ironall after the first wash. The two great things about Ironall is the soft hand & that you can Iron over the transfer.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

hey Lou,

nice video just got two packages thanks for the infor


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

What about leaving a window?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Lou...great video.

Have you tried this paper on tote bags yet? Just wondering how they would work on canvas.

John


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Hey Lou...great video.
> 
> Have you tried this paper on tote bags yet? Just wondering how they would work on canvas.
> 
> John


Not yet.. I don't see why it would not work. One thing to keep in mind is the pressing time for this paper is 30 second and you could scorch a tote.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

2nd wash test done!!!!
You guys be the judge.. see new video. I added tonight.. 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 1st picture after pressing.. 2nd picture after second wash test.. no touch ups!!!!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Lou, just went to YouTube to see what you added tonight, but I'm not seeing anything new. Last video is the Jet-Pro softstretch video from several days ago. Does it take YouTube time to get the broadcast up? I re-watched the Jet-Pro video, thinking that maybe you added something onto the end of it regarding the 2nd wash test. Thought you'd want to know...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badalou said:


> ...One thing to keep in mind is the pressing time for this paper is 30 second and you could scorch a tote.


Good point Lou....


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> 2nd wash test done!!!!
> You guys be the judge.. see new video. I added tonight..
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 1st picture after pressing.. 2nd picture after second wash test.. no touch ups!!!!


HIS BLUE EYES KEEP LOOKING AT ME WHERE EVER I GO!!!!!!!! THEY ARE BURNING INTO MY BRAIN!!!!

Such a cute kid.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Lou, just went to YouTube to see what you added tonight, but I'm not seeing anything new. Last video is the Jet-Pro softstretch video from several days ago. Does it take YouTube time to get the broadcast up? I re-watched the Jet-Pro video, thinking that maybe you added something onto the end of it regarding the 2nd wash test. Thought you'd want to know...


Found out this morning it refused my video. Something about duplicate.. Then I started it again and last time I checked before going to bed it said 77% done then this morning it was still at 77% so i will try again. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

prometheus said:


> HIS BLUE EYES KEEP LOOKING AT ME WHERE EVER I GO!!!!!!!! THEY ARE BURNING INTO MY BRAIN!!!!
> 
> Such a cute kid.


My grandson is a chick magnet.. He is 5 now and when I take him to the mall the woman actually come over to say how cute he is.. I think my wife is getting suspicious why I take him with me..


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> My grandson is a chick magnet.. He is 5 now and when I take him to the mall the woman actually come over to say how cute he is.. I think my wife is getting suspicious why I take him with me..


Even though he is smiling in that picture, the way he is holding the stick, looks like he is going to beat some one with it.


----------



## cleen (Nov 9, 2007)

Would love to hear opinions on this new paper. I'm still trying to figure out which way I'm going to go with printing/plastisol


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm still trying to figure out which way I'm going to go with printing/plastisol


Plastisol is totally different than this new paper.


----------



## garyb (Apr 3, 2007)

The new video is up I just watched it. This looks like some good paper!


----------



## cleen (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a total newbie to this... so I guess I better get some samples and see which ones I'd like to go with. I ordered a sample of ironall. Can't wait to try those out Will hopefully get to order some plastisol samples soon!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

garyb said:


> The new video is up I just watched it. This looks like some good paper!


3rd wash test coming today..


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

Watched the second video..I'm waiting for my samples of the paper. Do you notice the paper borders after the first , second wash. Does the paper look like it is part of the garment after a wash like the ironall paper. Will you be giving a following of the iroall dark after a few washes also. enjoy your videos keep up the good work.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi I just got my paper in today and played with it I am new to this but what A pic it made it does have slight hand have not washed it yet but I love the new paper I have tried other paper that where samples but nothing is close to this it was very easy to use for some one that does not knowing what they are doing HAHA


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

polomac said:


> Watched the second video..I'm waiting for my samples of the paper. Do you notice the paper borders after the first , second wash. Does the paper look like it is part of the garment after a wash like the ironall paper. Will you be giving a following of the iroall dark after a few washes also. enjoy your videos keep up the good work.


First part.. I did a third wash.. ok my wife did the wash.. The picture is still holding up and I see no..none.. zip difference between second and third wash.. 
I have washed, wife has washed the iron all for darks shirt about 6 times now and that also is holding up.. I also see no border on the Jet-Pro shirt. I will iron it today for new pictures. The shirt I used was 100% cotton. I want to try it on a 50/50 next. I am a bit busy right now so trying to get this all in.


----------



## Toms Tees (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Lou, Just a couple quick questions, 

1) Are you ironing on the transfer? Just curious if it is like the iron all in this respect. 

2) How is the hand on both of these papers after the wash tests, still soft with no cracking?

3) Did you ever come up with a solution to the vibrancy problem with the iron all dark, or the resulting fading after washing?

I know your busy, so thanks in advance.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Toms Tees said:


> Hey Lou, Just a couple quick questions,
> 
> 1) Are you ironing on the transfer? Just curious if it is like the iron all in this respect.
> 
> ...


The hand softens after the wash. No cracking at all.
No solution on the color of the iron all for dark but it seems to beholding the color after many washes. Busy.. that is an understatement..


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi LOU I have washed 3 times now and the shirt still looks just as good as when I print. Jet-Pro sofStretch is the way I am going for now it was easy for me to print and had no problem with pressing it thanks for your info on this I am very very pleased with this


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Hi LOU I have washed 3 times now and the shirt still looks just as good as when I print. Jet-Pro sofStretch is the way I am going for now it was easy for me to print and had no problem with pressing it thanks for your info on this I am very very pleased with this


I think this is a major advancement in paper.For now I think Coastal is the only one who carries it but I am sure other distributors will get on the band wagon. If you use the new paper folks show us some Pictures.
*This is important to all of you. I think it is fair to tell you all that my recommendations are based on use of and test of the product not on the fact that Coastal Business (A sponsor of this forum)is now one of my distributors of the Tee Square it. (starting Nov. 21st)I would not recommend any product that I did not believe was in fact as I stated it to be, good or bad. Lou Robin







*


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will here is the shirt that I did I still need to play with the color on my printer it is off but the pic still looks the same after 3 washing


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> will here is the shirt that I did I still need to play with the color on my printer it is off but the pic still looks the same after 3 washing


That looks great. I can see the blues in the eyes of the children and the trees and their colors stand out. I know from all the email I am getting that we will see a lot of pictures showing the use of this paper.







Lou


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

all so this paper is GREEN-E CERTIFIED no lead and no Formaldehyde this is why I like this to


----------



## a1graphics (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cutting*

Can this new Jet-Pro Softstretch transfer paper be cut with the Roland 24 Cutter?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi all

I received my Jet-Pro softstretch yesterday . . . and I am SOLD on the product . . . 

I was really worried about the ends of the paper curling and the printers feed rollers not keeping a good gripe on the paper . . but NO PROBLEM

I "didn't" change any setting on the printer (c86 epson) . . . 
and after PTP . . . the colors are brighter . . . there are 12+ colors in the design

after the press time --- I did notice - if I stretched the shirt - it has a "slight" roughness --- if I didn't stretch the shirt -- it felt softer . . .

I have another test in mind that I will do with the transfer paper (casi/qlt EZ peel and their Super Soft Feel) I have been using and test it against - Jet-Pro softstretch ----- 
as soon as I get a moment to do that test I will post pictures . . 

BUT . . with working with the different papers and different times and now working with Pro softstretch --- I really think -- Pro softstretch -- is going to storm the market

LOU --- 
I think Coastal needs to give you -- Pro softstretch -- FREE of charge for at least a year just for bringing them all this business from the forum ;o)


Diane
;o)

TP: - print -- trim -- press


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Shuffy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received my Jet-Pro softstretch yesterday . . . and I am SOLD on the product . . .
> 
> ...


what I do is not for Coastal but for you guys. I think if something works and you can use it to develop your business with great product then I think you should know about it. Because I have built a reputation on the forum for giving an honest assesment of products I have used and people know that I don't like something I would say so. Coastal sent me some paper, I tried it, I liked it.. that's it. If I did not like it I would tell you to stay away from it. Now that said I sent them a sample of my product and they liked it and as of Wednesday Nov. 21st. they will be one of the new distributors of the Tee square it. (They are a sponsor here so I guess I can say that. )I know in the past that I have been a big voice in the use of Iron all and Iron all for darks. It worked for me. Now I am afread that something has come along that I feel offers so much more. Lou


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess I need to try this new paper! 

I'm also getting a test package of that new no-trim paper, and I'll try that out, too.

We'll see which one comes through as the winner for us. 

Lou, would you call this a "Production-Ready" paper?


----------



## gbishop (Mar 30, 2007)

What new no-trim paper are you talking about?

George


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chani said:


> I guess I need to try this new paper!
> 
> I'm also getting a test package of that new no-trim paper, and I'll try that out, too.
> 
> ...


I don't know what that means. If your design is smaller then the paper borders then you need to trim to the design. what is no trim paper.. you mean the WOW paper out of the UK?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

There's a company that I'm getting samples from that is advertising that they have a "no-cut" paper for lights, where you just print your image, press, and you're done. No trimming involved. It sounds to me something like sublimation but for cottons, too.

It's here:

Unique4YouOnline.com Website

I just thought I'd test it.

They're looking for distributors.

But I'd also like to try Coastal's new paper because I have my doubts about this other one.

I'll do several wash tests to see what this paper is like. Others here have tested it, too, but it's been a couple of months. Worth a try, anyway. 

So, Lou, would you call Coastal's paper a "Professional" paper that can be used for production, or would you only use it for previews of designs on shirts before you have your design screenprinted, have plastisol transfers made, or go DTG?

And again, I'm interested to see how it holds up in a HOT water wash. I just know some people will do that.

Thanks!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi to all will my wife washed this and I all most died she put it on hot water then she put Bleach Alternative launder soap and then put it on high heat to dry will I am saled on this paper here it is and it looks the same as when I printed


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> There's a company that I'm getting samples from that is advertising that they have a "no-cut" paper for lights, where you just print your image, press, and you're done. No trimming involved. It sounds to me something like sublimation but for cottons, too.
> 
> It's here:
> 
> ...


I have tried it but did not work for me. The company sells regular transfer for light and opaque also. The transfer for light has very hard hand and too much polymer window showing. The opaque is very thin that it is almost transparent which did not work for me either.


----------



## electricroo (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi;
I have tried the new Soft-Jet paper from Coastal, but I still like the Everlast/Iron all better. I can get perfect transfers with the Iron All every time. With the new Coastal paper, I did not get good results every time, but it seems to do a nice job though. 
Also have tried the No-cut paper from *Unique4YouOnline! *It needs quite a bit of pressure and long dwell time. It seemed to be similar to the new Coastal Soft-Jet. I just got an email that the cost on the no-cut has been reduced to .70 per sheet, but they are primarly looking for distributors and you have to purchase a very large quanity. Again I perfer the Iron All over the no-cut also, but that is only my opinion, others may like it. It is great that we now have many choices of paper to use!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

electricroo said:


> Hi;
> I have tried the new Soft-Jet paper from Coastal, but I still like the Everlast/Iron all better. I can get perfect transfers with the Iron All every time. With the new Coastal paper, I did not get good results every time, but it seems to do a nice job though.
> Also have tried the No-cut paper from *Unique4YouOnline! *It needs quite a bit of pressure and long dwell time. It seemed to be similar to the new Coastal Soft-Jet. I just got an email that the cost on the no-cut has been reduced to .70 per sheet, but they are primarly looking for distributors and you have to purchase a very large quanity. Again I perfer the Iron All over the no-cut also, but that is only my opinion, others may like it. It is great that we now have many choices of paper to use!


I want to be clear on this. First it is not soft-jet paper it is "Jet-Pro Sofstretch" It has only been out about 3 weeks. So be sure we are taalking about the same paper.. Lou


----------



## electricroo (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes we are talking about the same paper, Jetpro Softstrech from Coastal. Sorry about the confusion with the name. I have tested so many papers that I can't keep the names straight!!!!! Just got a package of it Monday and tried a bunch of sheets.
I tested the no-cut I mentioned about 1-2 months ago from unique4youonline.com. It needs a 30 second dwell time and more pressure (medium to high) cause it is still wet (damp) when you press it. Plus you need to increase ink saturation to maximum so you can lay down as much ink as possible. It needs pressed before the ink and paper surface dries. That is how it works. The ink dissolves the area of the paper it is printed on. Remains wet, thus that is the only part that transfers during the pressing. The advantage is that you never have to trim the paper. It would be great if one of the distributors picked it up for resale. Otherwise you would have to make a dealer/volume purchase for resale yourself. 

Ron


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, I did my tests with that no-cut paper, and it turned out horrible. Not at all what I was hoping.

Now to test this Jet-Pro Sofstretch. 

I've already purchased a sample pack from Coastal a while ago, so I don't need all their other papers or to spend $18.95 + shipping for three sheets of this stuff.

Anyone willing to part with about 3-5 sheets? PayPal at the ready. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> Okay, I did my tests with that no-cut paper, and it turned out horrible. Not at all what I was hoping.


My exact sentiments .


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

White shirts are cheap, but I still hate that I ruined one based on what seems like are false claims.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Chani I will send you five sheets just PM me so I can send you them


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

electricroo said:


> Hi;
> I have tried the new Soft-Jet paper from Coastal, but I still like the Everlast/Iron all better. I can get perfect transfers with the Iron All every time. With the new Coastal paper, I did not get good results every time, but it seems to do a nice job though.
> Also have tried the No-cut paper from *Unique4YouOnline! *It needs quite a bit of pressure and long dwell time. It seemed to be similar to the new Coastal Soft-Jet. I just got an email that the cost on the no-cut has been reduced to .70 per sheet, but they are primarly looking for distributors and you have to purchase a very large quanity. Again I perfer the Iron All over the no-cut also, but that is only my opinion, others may like it. It is great that we now have many choices of paper to use!


Me too i like ironall better, the difference between this new paper is vibrant in color like transjet and can be streatch like ironall but can not ironed directly like ironall and hard to peel.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> Me too i like ironall better, the difference between this new paper is vibrant in color like transjet and can be streatch like ironall but can not ironed directly like ironall and hard to peel.


I agree iron all is a great paper but if you read the result users get after several washes it has its problems. Sofstretch will last a lot long after washing..


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

ok got a bit lost here the thread is for paper for lights but on my screen it shows u printing on a black T so is the picture i am getting a wrong 1 =) as it looked as if u printed the same way (as for light) on a black it would be grt as then u wouldn't have to peal the t/p first =)


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

deniseg said:


> ok got a bit lost here the thread is for paper for lights but on my screen it shows u printing on a black T so is the picture i am getting a wrong 1 =) as it looked as if u printed the same way (as for light) on a black it would be grt as then u wouldn't have to peal the t/p first =)


It's only for light garments.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

this paper is for lights the shirt is light color


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lou,

My apologies if you have answered this elsewhere already. I have been reading posts almost nonstop for the past three days, and my eyes are getting blurry now.  

When you (or your wife) ran the shirts pressed with the SofStretch paper through the wash tests, was it on warm or cool temp? I do remember you saying that she only uses Tide, so I am guessing there was no bleach in the detergent, but I was curious if they were washed in cool water. 

I am pretty excited about this new discovery, and I'm anxious to see how the SofStretch holds up on durability. 

It sounds like this is one great product, and I can't wait to try it for myself. 

Thanks again, Lou, much appreciated.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Lou and his wife always wash on cold water. 

As soon as I get the samples from Coastal I'll print a couple of these up and do some wash tests in HOT water and COLD water to see how they hold up under different conditions. You just know your customers won't always follow care instructions!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Chani, I know!  I can NEVER get my customers to listen to wash and care instructions, it's just not happening. I wish I could figure out a way to install a zapper that shocks them just a little bit every time they wash in warm water.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

thnx Robert hehe thought it strange but i looked again on the vidio and it shows up as a black shirt with red lettering so that got me puzzled .Wonder if Coastle will be sending them to there English seller.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

if you look in this post you will see shirt that my wife washed in hot water


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks David.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Lou,
> 
> My apologies if you have answered this elsewhere already. I have been reading posts almost nonstop for the past three days, and my eyes are getting blurry now.
> 
> ...


Hi.. the shirt was washed in cold water, tide, no bleach in detergent. Ok, now I want you to go to bed and get some rest.. After 3 washes it is holding up. I have been working on another project and have not done a 4th wash test but I will this weekend.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha, no rest for the weary.  Thanks Lou. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I just ordered the Everlast Soft Inkjet Transfer Paper, but after reading this thread, I'm gonna send that back, and order the Jet-Pro Soft which you guys are raving about. Thanks T-Shirt Forum fam!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Then Don, pls let me suggest you add this supplier to your price checking: tshirtsupplies.com. Great pricing.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Then Don, pls let me suggest you add this supplier to your price checking: tshirtsupplies.com. Great pricing.


tshrtsupplies is great and fast shipping. they gonna have vinyl transfer soon. By the way they send me a sample of a new paper they said it's gonna be the new double green paper. i tried and also good vibrant and streatchable. i check their website but still not there. If you want sample just call or email them. Also i like their opaque paper blue grid and the laser transfer opaque they have.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, ROQ! I emailed them yesterday for some info. Thanks again for the update and feedback on their customer service. I recommend them bc their prices are so great, ever since you told us about them a few months ago.


----------

